# Ubuntu 11.04 & Canon Pixma MP258 Problem



## aanderful (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm new to Linux and that I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my desktop PC. I was curious about using Linux and wanted to give it a try. The more I use it, the more I like it. It's very good and contrary to the belief among some people it is very much user friendly.

But I'm having one problem with the printer driver. I own a Canon Pixma MP258 inkjet printer/scanner and tried to install the driver for the device from the options given when I connected the printer for the first time to the computer. And mistakenly I chose the MP220 from the menu that shows up since my printer was not listed in the menu. I thought that it was the closest to MP258.

Now, when I try to print a document page, nothing happens. Later I tried installing the proper driver from the canon website but the default printer is taken as MP220 only. Nowhere does the option of choosing the MP258 comes. 
Could you please help me with the problem? Can I make Canon Pixma MP258 the default printer?
----
 I've been able to install the driver too. The driver installs very easily with a few clicks only. But the problem I'm facing is that of preloaded driver. The first time I had connected the printer to the PC, Ubuntu automatically recognized it as a printer and suggested a few pre installed drivers for the device by showing a list of various printer models. The problem started when I selected the nearest matching printer (Pixma MP220) and installed it as the default printer (because I could not find Pixma MP258 in the list). That was a big mistake! Now whenever I try to print a page through LibreOffice or the Document Viewer, Canon Pixma MP220 is shown as the default printer without any option of any other printer, even though I have installed the driver of Canon Pixma MP258 later on as per the instructions in the website that you have suggested. The whole print command goes blank thereafter. Now I could breathe a sigh of relief if somehow I could make the machine recognize Canon Pixma MP258.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 26, 2011)

I think you need to do the following in ubuntu 11.04

Step 1 : Goto System ---> Administration ----> Printing 

Step 2 : Your Canon MP220 should be listed here now, Select this printer icon 

Step 3 : Now select Printer ----> Delete 

Step 4: This will delete the printer from ubuntu.

Step 5 : Now Connect your MP 280 printer and let ubuntu detect it automatically and this time you should select the right options.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## debian (Jan 11, 2012)

The latest canon printers have no cups ppd supported. That means it is upto canon to decide when to release their drivers. HP printers have always been well supported under linux.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2012)

debian said:


> The latest canon printers have no cups ppd supported. That means it is upto canon to decide when to release their drivers. HP printers have always been well supported under linux.


+1 here.

Personally, I have decided to boycott Canon.

I had purchased their scanner and was fuming at the zero support they provided for Linux. Thank God, SANE supports my scanner now.


----------

